# Wooden air engine



## Noitoen (Dec 17, 2011)

Check this out 
[ame]http://youtu.be/ngb4SYR74m4[/ame]


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 17, 2011)

huston we have a problem  :big: :big:

you forgot the link

chuck


----------



## Noitoen (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry, don't know what happened. When I opened the post to edit it was there still but didn't show in the preview ???


----------



## woodnut (Dec 17, 2011)

This guys has some really neat stuff at his web site http://woodgears.ca/index.html More to do with wood working but still good.

His home made pipe organ is interesting.

He also has a gear generator which I think I have seen posted before.

Thanks for reminding me of his site 

John


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 17, 2011)

noitoen................that was well worth the wait..............i am going to show that video to my dad and see if i can get him interested in making one.

thanks allot for the link :bow:

chuck


----------



## Wrist Pin (Dec 19, 2011)

I was thinking of buying the plans and making one for my granddaughter.


----------

